# Achtergebleven/ achterblijvende ...



## ThomasK

Bij het corrigeren van examens besefte ik plots dat zowel "de achtergebleven studenten" en "de achterblijvende studenten" mogelijk is. Ik zie nauwelijks verschil wat betekenis betreft. Eventueel impliceert de eerste mogelijkheid dat er een en ander aan voorafgegaan is met studenten mogelijk als slachtoffer, terwijl de tweede zou kunnen impliceren dat de studenten dat zelf hebben gekozen.

Nu, ik vind het opmerkelijk dat een voltooid en een onvoltooid deelwoord hetzelfde betekenen. Ten dele kan het verklaard kunnen worden door het feit dat "blijven" intransitief is en dus "zijn" krijgt, denk ik, maar toch... Ik zie hetzelfde niet gebeuren bij _beginnen, [oud] worden_, enz., al vermoed ik dat alleen de vaagheid van het semantische verschil tussen part. pres. en perf. in dit geval (_blijven_) de oorzaak is.

Ik gis maar...


----------



## eno2

Achterblijvend: het proces is nog aan de gang toch??


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, hoor, maar in de praktijk maakt het verschil zo weinig uit, lijkt mij. Zie jij een situatie waarin je het verschil belangrijk acht? Misschien fiets ik te vlug voorbij het verschil, dat kan.


----------



## Red Arrow

De 'achterblijvende' fietsers zijn op dit moment nog aan het fietsen, maar ze lopen achter. Het kan uren duren voor ze de groep hebben ingehaald.
De 'achtergebleven' fietsers zijn op dit moment niet aan het fietsen. Ze hebben het opgegeven of zijn zelfs nooit aan de fietstocht begonnen omdat ze te laat waren of iets dergelijks.

Of misschien verzin ik maar wat.


----------



## eno2

Komt daar nog bij dat tegenwoordige en verleden deelwoorden gemakkelijk totaal andere betekenissen verwerven dan het basiswerkwoord.
Achterblijvende=nabestaande

Achterblijven: 9 betekenissen


----------



## ThomasK

(Excuseer voor mijn laattijdigheid. Ik had een reactie genoteerd, maar blijkbaar niet toegevoegd.)

IK begrijp het onderscheid dat je maakt. Goed gevonden. Maar ik in "achterblijvende" in zin 2 en "achtergebleven" vervangen lijkt mij. Nu, hier zou het verschil door "achterop" nog duidelijker gemaakt kunnen worden dan door de ww.-vorm: "achteropblijven" impliceert dat ze niet mee kunnen, "achterblijven" kan hier dubbelzinnig zijn (in de steek gelaten vs. onderweg achtergelaten), vermoed ik. 

Maar mijn observatie zou nog kunnen kloppen, een andere parallel lijkt er niet te bestaan of ik zie hem toch niet.


----------



## bibibiben

Het verdere verloop van de zin bepaalt of _achterblijvend_ als vervanger van _achtergebleven_ kan gelden.

Misschien is het wel handig om eerst te benadrukken dat het als adjectief gebruikte _achtergebleven_ nog steeds gewoon een voltooid deelwoord is en dus voltooidheid uitdrukt: de achtergebleven studenten = de studenten die zijn/waren achtergebleven.

Een dergelijke uiting kan probleemloos worden ingebed in allerlei zinnen:

 De achtergebleven studenten hadden eerder juist veel werklust getoond.
 De achtergebleven studenten zijn/waren gedemotiveerd
 De achtergebleven studenten hebben/hadden een jaar later hun achterstand weggewerkt.

Het als adjectief gebruikte _achterblijvend_ is een tegenwoordig deelwoord en geeft een onvoltooide handeling aan: de achterblijvende studenten = de studenten die (nu) achterblijven/achterbleven.

Een dergelijke uiting kan niet zomaar worden ingebed in elk denkbare zin:

 De achterblijvende studenten hadden eerder juist veel werklust getoond.
 De achterblijvende studenten zijn/waren gedemotiveerd.
 De achterblijvende studenten hebben/hadden een jaar later hun achterstand weggewerkt.

Vergelijk ook:

 De gevallen blaadjes waren ooit fris en groen.
 De gevallen blaadjes zijn/waren een speelbal van de wind.
 De gevallen blaadjes zijn/waren een maand later al verteerd.

 De vallende blaadjes waren ooit fris en groen.
 De vallende blaadjes zijn/waren een speelbal van de wind.
 De vallende blaadjes zijn/waren een maand later al verteerd.

Eerst moet de ene actie/gebeurtenis (het vallen) voltooid zijn voordat een andere actie/gebeurtenis (het verteren) kan hebben plaatsgevonden.


----------



## ThomasK

Schitterend antwoord. Heel apart toch: alleen in bepaalde gevallen (waar tijd echt een rol speelt of zo) blijken ze niet inwisselbaar. En het fenomeen lijkt dus niet alleen aan "achterblijven" gebonden, wel aan intransitieve verba, neem ik aan.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, intransitieve verba die in het perfectum (vtt) en plusquamperfectum (vvt) het hulpwerkwoord _zijn _bij zich nemen. Het voltooid deelwoord kan in die gevallen attributief gebruikt worden.

Vergelijk:

De jongen heeft geslapen. →  De geslapen jongen.
De mensen hebben gehuild. →  De gehuilde mensen.

De slaaf is weggelopen. →  De weggelopen slaaf.
De baby is gestikt. →  De gestikte baby.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, maar ik moet bekennen: ik ging er even van uit dat de V met _zijn_ bijna uitsluitend intransitief zijn - en vice versa, maar dat klopt natuurlijk niet. Had ik moeten weten.

Ik ga nog eens op zoek naar de intransitieve V met _hebben_. Dat kan didactisch nuttig zijn.


----------

